# $20 LED Lighting Set up on my LT Gheenoe



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: $20 LED Set up on my LT Gheenoe*

NICE !!!!!

under the rub rail ??


lookin' real sharp !


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: $20 LED Set up on my LT Gheenoe*

Details?


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: $20 LED Set up on my LT Gheenoe*

Under the rub rail. My old lady got them off E-bay $8.98 for 16'. Blue waterproof item # 120907546638. It has 3M backing and seems to be sticking pretty good but just put it on. Put some on a bike and it stayed lit for 3+ weeks with a 9volt batt. Wired the two rolls together at the bow, then wired to my anchor light.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $20 LED Set up on my LT Gheenoe*

Looking good


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: $20 LED Set up on my LT Gheenoe*








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

Here's some closeups of the strip. It can be difficult to solder because the contacts are pretty small.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

looks awesome


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are great. I used some on my Aquasport. I used a little 5200 to seal my solder joints and a dab here and there to mount them under my gunwales. I didn't trust the sticky backing. They've been installed for 4 years now. Still going strong. Only problem I have with them is that I can't drive with the white ones on because they are blinding.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This looks fantastic. Where can I get these for my boat?


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Read my earlier post. Has all the details.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

those led are the best, nice and cheap. I did red on my gheenoe with a dimer. but i would go blue if i had to do it again with only one color like what you did. blue imo is easy on the eyes.


on my caimen i used the RGB leds and can get pretty much any color i want 







































the only thing i don't like about the RGB is that its got a wireless non waterproof remote. I just leave it at one color and turn it on and off from a switch on the center console. if i want to change it i have to use the remote which is in side the center console


----------



## morrisjoshua (Feb 27, 2013)

i like the green... you dont see it much.. most people will do purple with (red and blue)


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I have heard that the red lights will not affect your night vision like white light will. I wonder how the blue lights affect night vision?


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the LEDs. Can someone take a few pics of them in situ to see how/where they're attached to the gunnels as well as the connections. Thanks.


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

Just bought some of these lights, or similar, in blue. I have the option of mounting them under my gunnels facing inboard, outboard,or downward. All directions would keep them hidden under the lip. Anyone have input on which direction would be the most effective without blinding you?


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

The lights in the first series of pics are pointed down.


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Went with downward facing last night. Really simple to install. Just checked them out in the dark. So far so good. Definitely worth the 20 bucks!


----------



## Fifth_Day (Oct 3, 2012)

How difficult is it to solder these? I haven't had to solder anything before. 
Thanks!


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

You will only need to solder these if you split the 16' spool and wire it together. if you do need to solder them, you will need a small tip on the gun or torch. As you can see in the pics, the contacts are small. One end comes with wires already attached. Electrical tape or 5200 between the soldered points will help prevent a short.


----------



## Fifth_Day (Oct 3, 2012)

Great. So, if I needed two 8 ft sections I can cut it and solder in some wires on the second 8 foot section?


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool! I'm gonna have to put this on my list of things to do


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

> Great. So, if I needed two 8 ft sections I can cut it and solder in some wires on the second 8 foot section?


I'm not trying to make you work harder, but these LED's are very bright. You can see in the pic above that you can cut them into segments with 3 LED's on each segment. That is plenty of light per 2 or 3 feet of under-gunwale space, unless you're looking to be seen from space. You should experiment with the entire strip in the complete dark before mounting an entire strip. Get inside the boat and try to see beyond your gunwales. Chances are, you won't be able to see. 
It will be more work, but I suggest spacing the strips of 3 out every 2-3 feet, maybe more for your application. If you do so, make sure you waterproof the connections with some 5200 or something like it.  
Also run another set of red LED's on another switch so you can see while running at night.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ordered the RGB ones so I can change the colors. Have any of you put them in hatches or the center console so you can have those lit as well? Seems like it would be cool to have at night if you were looking for something in your console/hatch


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

OK my lights just came in, how do I hook up the power supply to the battery? Its just a box that has a spot for a DC type plug.
Thanks!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks really good! I think I need to do this.


----------



## cireodasor (Aug 6, 2009)

> OK my lights just came in, how do I hook up the power supply to the battery? Its just a box that has a spot for a DC type plug.
> Thanks!



I was wondering the same thing,Anyone ?


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> > OK my lights just came in, how do I hook up the power supply to the battery? Its just a box that has a spot for a DC type plug.
> > Thanks!
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing,Anyone ?


I ended up getting a coaxial DC power plug from Radio Shack and spliced it to be able to attach the wires to the battery. It was pretty simple


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> > > OK my lights just came in, how do I hook up the power supply to the battery? Its just a box that has a spot for a DC type plug.
> > > Thanks!
> >
> >
> ...



The simple option is to wire a 9 volt battery to the strip with a switch and batt connector (a few bucks at radio shack). you will get several months of use outta that one battery. Or wire it to a acc switch on your panel. Or go right off the battery to a single switch.


----------



## cireodasor (Aug 6, 2009)

> > > > OK my lights just came in, how do I hook up the power supply to the battery? Its just a box that has a spot for a DC type plug.
> > > > Thanks!
> > >
> > >
> ...



Is there anyway you could post pics,that would help please.Thanks


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome and easy set up to use for sure. Im thinking about adding this in the forward storage hatch of my Lostmen. Should provide more than enough light off of the 9v set up for a long time.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

I powered 3' of this strip on my girls bike for one month non stop with a 9 volt just to see what it would do. pretty impressive.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

If anyone needs wiring help, PM me. I sold the Gheenoe (so no more pics) but I'll tell you what worked for me.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for one that can go on a center console? I cant put them under the gunnels.


----------



## swampman (May 9, 2013)

I would love to do this to my LT25. Thanks for posting this.


----------

